# Kodachrome and Epson V800 scanner



## Rick50 (Jun 16, 2016)

As I learn this scanner I'm getting impressed with the images it renders. These are from the late 80's in a few Utah Nat. Parks.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jun 16, 2016)

Very nice!   I've been eying that one myself.  How long have you been using the v800?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 16, 2016)

Wow.... #3 is spectacular!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2016)

Great.

Now I won't be able to sleep tonight because I'll hear Paul Simon in my head all night.





Thanks a lot!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 17, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Very nice!   I've been eying that one myself.  How long have you been using the v800?


Thanks, Just a few days. I mostly bought for 4x5 B&W but I found this box of old photo's and slides. I used to shoot a lot of kodachrome.


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 17, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Wow.... #3 is spectacular!



Thanks John, I am a bit impressed myself. Never expected this.



480sparky said:


> Great.
> 
> Now I won't be able to sleep tonight because I'll hear Paul Simon in my head all night.
> Thanks a lot!!!!!!!



Oh, good, someone is joining me. I've been singing it for 3 days now.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2016)

OK, let's just get it out of our system.


----------

